#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   NNH. CT Befund >

## Puffyeye

Hallo! Ich habe heute folgenden Befund per Post erhalten, würde gerne jetzt schon wissen, ob ich irgendwas Schlimmes habe, bzw was mich erwartet.  
Schmale Schleimhautakzentuirung im Recessus alveolaris und der medialen Kieferhöhlenwand rechts. Auch das Infundibulum maxillae ist weichteilig verschlossen. An der lateralen Kieferhöhlenwand links findet sich eine 12mm breite polypoide Schleimhautschwellung, das Infundibulum maxillae links ist frei und durchgängig. Mäßige Schleimhautschwellungen in den Ethmoidalzellen. Der Sinus frontalis ist hypoplastisch, regelrecht pneumatisiert. Die lamina cribosa nach Keros hochstehend(Typ 1).
Keine wesentliche Nasenseptumdeviation. 
... 
Ergebnis: geringe Schleimhautakzentuierung im Recessus alveolaris und der medialen Kieferhöhlenwand rechts sowie weichteildichter Verschluss des Infundibulum maxillae rechts. 12mm breite polypoide Schleimhautschwellung an der lateralen Kieferhöhlenwand links. Mäßige Schleimhautschwellungen in den Ethmoidalzellen. 
Hypoplasie des Sinus frontalis.    
So das wars kann mir das bitte jemand übersetzten  Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof. Danke schonmal! 
Ich habe nämlich seit einem Monat geschwollene Tränensäcke und wüsste gerne die Ursache. 
Irgendwie schwellen meine Augen nicht mehr ab,  ich werde von Arzt zu Arzt geschickt und keiner sagt mir was ich habe..  Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps? 
Danke schonmal!  Lg

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo .., 
einen Befund per Post ?  
Also schmale Schleimhauthervorhebung im Recessus alveolaris (Kieferhöhlenbucht siehe Link)  und der mittleren Kieferhöhlenwand rechts Auch das *Infundibulum maxillae rechts  ist weichteilig verschlossen*.seitlichen Kieferhöhlenwand links findet sich eine *12mm breite polypoide Schleimhautschwellung*. Das Infundibulum maxillae links ist frei und durchgängig. 
> Arckoponya (Waters) - Képalkotás  
Mäßige Schleimhautschwellungen in den Ethmoidalzellen.(Die Ethmoidalzellen sind die Siebbeinzellen. Die Siebbeinzellen liegen  hinter der Nase und zwischen den Augenhöhlen im Inneren des Kopfes).  
Der Sinus frontalis (Stirnhöhle)  ist hypoplastisch (unterentwickelt) , regelrecht pneumatisiert (die entsprechenden Hohlräume sind normal mit Luft gefüllt. Die Lamina cribosa (Siebplatte zum Siebbein gehörig)  nach *Keros hochstehend(Typ 1).(Dehiszenz)  * Ja und Nasenscheidewand ist gerade .  
Keros Klassifikation Die Klassifikation  nach Keros beschreibt als Typ I eine flache, als Typ II eine vier bis  sieben Millimeter tiefe und als Typ III eine mehr als sieben Millimeter  tiefe Riechrinne. 
Mehr zum Thema  http://www.uniklinik-ulm.de/fileadmi...he_hno-c-I.pdf oder auch   Anatomie der Maxilla als zentraler Knochen des Mittelgesichtes 
Nun gibt es hier zwischen Höhlen (Nasennebenhöhlen- Kieferhöhlen usw.) zum Teil Verbindungen. Wenn es da zu Störungen kommt kann es schon zu solchen Auswirkungen kommen wie von Dir beschrieben. Was in dem Fall getan werden kann bzw. sollte dies muss man vor Ort entscheiden! 
LG StefanD.

----------

